# my old pinhole camera



## compur (Jun 7, 2010)

I just came across this 4x5 pinhole camera I made some years ago out of 
mounting board, balsa wood and gaffer tape mostly.  The pinhole was made 
from a piece taken off the black plastic inner envelope from a box of 
printing paper. The hole was made with a needle heated over a flame.

The design was strictly make-it-up-as-I-go. I would do it differently next
time but it seems to work OK.








Here is a shot from the camera (FP4 in Rodinal). Direct neg scan.






I think it gives a pretty sharp image for a pinhole.


----------



## terri (Jun 7, 2010)

Ha!   That is a fantastic pinhole.  Can't believe the detail you got with it.

You did a great job with this!    :thumbup:


----------



## compur (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## lopex (Sep 4, 2010)

It's nice work !!! Excellent post and very comprehensive and useful list of tips. Thanks for providing such good information.


----------



## studioandy (Sep 16, 2010)

Novel approach to making the hole.  Sounds easier than my endless sanding down aluminium pie plate.  What aperture and focal length did you get?


----------



## compur (Sep 16, 2010)

It's about a 5" focal length.  I have no idea what the diameter of the pinhole 
is -- whatever the thickness of a standard size sewing needle is. 

In full sun with ISO 100 film an exposure of about 10 seconds seems to work.


----------

